# Carbon "creak"?



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

I posted a day or so ago concerning my new Trek 5500. On my ride today, I developed a creak, which I was unable to locate. Not steady, just periodic. Otherwise the bike preformed and rode like a dream. I thought little of the creak – knowing that whatever it may be - either the dealer or Trek would take care of it if required.

Later in the day I needed a few supplies, and The Giant/Specialized dealer is closer, so I went there to get the items. Somehow the subject of my “creak” came up and the shop owner spent 20 minutes lambasting the OCLV Trek frame. He insists that the creak is coming from the lugged frame and that it would be impossible to find the source until it’s too late. So on and so on.

I then spent quite a bit of time reading various articles and reviews on the Trek frame, and bottom line is the OCLV is still a top rated frame. All have some problems of course, but Trek no more than others.
HOWEVER – just how concerned should I be about this sound? Is it a safety issue? In the even Trek should have to make a repair, anyone have any experience as to how long I would be bikeless?


----------



## Drone 5200 (Mar 3, 2003)

Very unlikely that its your frame that is creaking. If it is a problem with the frame your trek dealer will take care of you. I had a small creak and it took me a very long time to find it. Turned out the pedal needed a slight tightening to its axel. Not a dangerous situation and almost impreceptible on inspection.


----------



## Trek_envy (Jun 15, 2004)

*I find that*

.... the OCLV frames are notorious for creaking. Try putting a bit of grease between your fork/rear triangle dropouts and the quick release flange.

That makes my wife's 5000 stop creaking.


----------



## 3465mike (Dec 7, 2004)

OCLV's are notorios for creeking? That's news to me....what do you base that on? what you yourself are describing is the dropout (aluminum by the way) creaking against an aluminum hub.....not the frame creaking...which is common on any loose quick release skewer, regardless of bike brand......titanium skewers only complicate the issue, as they really have to be cranked down....that being said, it is a common area that can cause a creek, and carbon does tend to radiate the sound....by the way, any dealer that would make a statement that lacks merrit like your specialized dealer did regarding the lugged trek frame shouldn't be trusted.........


----------



## Trek_envy (Jun 15, 2004)

*...sorry*

for being so vague.

Yeah, the hub squeeking in contact with the fork/frame dropouts. Maybe its because as you said the frame resonates with the sound.... Don't know. I just know that both my father in law and my wife had the same creek/squeek in there bikes, and I was pulling my hair out trying to find it. I finally gave up and posted here. Turns out that I wasnt the only one who had had the same experience. Little bit of phil's on the dropouts.... no more noise.


----------



## Tomwd3 (Apr 29, 2005)

*Carbon Creak*

I've had a 5200 for 4 seasons and I found that the Ultegra bottom bracket tends to lose it's grease/lube after about 1500 miles. Needs to be removed and greased. The creak I used to get always started to show up first when you stood up to pedal (climbs). The only other thing of note was my LBS mechanic said that there seemed to be excess paint behind the aluminum bottom bracket inserts. I really have no idea how he removed this excess paint, but it still didn't eliminate the need to maintain the bottom bracket lube.
Tom


----------

